# عالم مصري حصل علي أول براءة اختراع في العالم في ابتكار وسيلة ميكانيكية قادرة علي السيطرة علي قش الأر



## eng.mdw (19 أكتوبر 2010)

قش الأرز الذي اساء الكثيرون استخدامه فأشعلوا فيه النيران وتسببوا في السحابة السوداء‏،ولم يفلح كثير من محاولات اعادة تدويره‏,‏ هذا القش تحول إلي خشب بمواصفات عالمية وجودة عالية. ​





علي يد عالم مصري حصل في عام‏2000‏ علي أول براءة اختراع في العالم في ابتكار وسيلة ميكانيكية قادرة علي السيطرة علي قش الأرز ومعالجته دون احداث أي تلوث بيئي‏,‏ كما حصل في عام‏2004‏ علي الدكتوراه عن ادارة المخلفات المنزلية وبها حصل علي درجة استشاري للهندسة البيئية من نقابة المهندسين‏..‏ انه الدكتور مهندس أحمد محمد القصاص الاستاذ بكلية الهندسة بجامعة طنطا الذي ابتكر أصغر خط انتاج للأخشاب علي مستوي العالم لا تتجاوز مساحته‏250‏ مترا مربعا بتكلفة لا تتجاوز مليون جنيه وهي نفس قيمة أرباحه في عام واحد‏!‏
القصاص الذي يطلق علي نفسه لقب عاشق القش قال ان تفشي ظاهرتي السحابة السوداء وتكدس تلال القمامة في عام‏2000‏ جعله يقرر تكريس جهوده في محاولة حل هاتين المشكلتين فقرر أن تكون رسالة الدكتوراه في ادارة المخلفات وخاصة المخلفات المنزلية‏..‏ وكان اختياري لهذا الموضوع عن اقتناع تام بأنني سأتمكن في يوم من الأيام من المشاركة في تغيير الوضع البيئي في مصر أو صنع شيء يمكن ان يعود بالفائدة علي المجتمع وكان التطبيق العملي علي مدينة المحلة الكبري التي أقيم فيها‏..‏ وكان لابد ان نعلم أولا المجهودات التي بذلت سابقا للتعامل مع القش وللاسف كانت هذه المحاولات تحدث انهيارا في الخصائص الميكانيكية لألياف القش‏..‏ لأنها كيميائية لذلك كان اتجاهنا العلمي في كيفية احداث السيطرة علي عود القش واستخلاص أليافه النافعة والقابلة لإنتاج تطبيقات صناعية وقابلة للتشغيل بعيدا عن المعالجات الكيميائية الضارة‏,‏ خاصة إذا علمنا أن عود القش قسم ظهر كل من حاول ترويضه قبل ذلك مع أن قطره لا يتجاوز‏4‏ ملليمترات لأن البناء الهندسي والكيميائي الإلهي لعود القش يجعله يتحمل الشمس والندي والرياح لمدة ثلاثة اشهر ويحمل الأرز في أعلاه‏..‏ لذا فمقطع عود القش أسطواني مجوف عبارة عن خلايا نحلية متلاصقة علي طول الجسم الأسطواني‏,‏ مكسوة بطبقات من الشمع والسليكا‏,‏ تجعله لا يمتص المياه من سطحه الخارجي‏,‏ ولا يقبل التحلل او الاندماج مع مواد اخري‏,‏ ولهذا فشلت معظم الابحاث السابقة في التعامل مع القش خاصة أن أي تعامل معه يكون مكلفا جدا‏.‏ والجديد الذي قدمناه وننفرد به علي مستوي العالم هو اننا ابتكرنا وسيلة ميكانيكية قادرة علي السيطرة علي قش الارز ومعالجته دون إحداث أي تلوث بيئي واستخلاص أليافه مباشرة لتكون قادرة علي التشكيل والارتباط بمواد رابطة مائية رخيصة التكاليف‏.‏ وبعد استخدام هذه الوسيلة تكون ألياف القش الناتجة قابلة للتشكيل إلي ألواح خشبية خفيفة ومتوسطة وعالية الكثافة والمشهورة باسم‏(MDF)(MediumDensityFiberboard)‏ وهي نوع من الاخشاب التي تستورد مصر منه سنويا بما يعادل‏400‏ مليون دولار‏,‏ وكذلك معظم البلدان العربية والإفريقية‏.‏ وبالتالي هذا الاسلوب هو الاول من نوعه علي مستوي العالم‏,‏ وهو بسيط تكلفة انتاجه زهيدة‏..‏ هذا الابتكار من شأنه أن يخفض سعر خط الانتاج العالمي بما قيمته‏2.5‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ وكذلك يوفر‏40%‏ من الطاقة الكهربية والبخارية المستخدمة في انتاج المتر المكعب الواحد‏,‏ وكذلك مساحة المصنع‏,‏ لذا تكمن براءة الأختراع في القدرة علي معالجة القش بانتاج ألواح مكونة من القش بنسبة‏100%‏ بتكاليف زهيدة وتحقق ربحا عاليا جدا‏..‏ كما قمنا بتصميم اصغر خط انتاج اخشاب علي مستوي العالم والذي لا تتجاوز مساحته‏250‏ مترا مربعا بتكلفة لا تتعدي المليون جنيه ليحقق ارباحا سنوية اكثرمن مليون جنيه‏.‏ مع العلم ان خط الانتاج العالمي يتكلف حوالي‏40‏ مليون جنيه بمساحة خط انتاج عشرة آلاف متر مربع بالإضافة لمساحة تخزين للخامات مما يصعب علي اي مستثمر صغير عمله‏.‏
ويضيف أنه يوجد في مصر ثلاثة مصانع لانتاج الاخشاب من المخلفات الزراعية‏)‏ هي‏:‏ مصنع طنطا للكتان‏,‏ ومصنع النويهي بطنطا‏..‏ وهما لإنتاج الخشب الحبيبي من ساس الكتان‏..‏ وهو أردأ وأرخص أنواع الألواح الصناعية‏,‏ كما ان انتاج الالواح الصناعية في هذين المصنعين يأتي في المرحلة الثانية بعد استخلاص زيت الكتان وتيل الكتان كنوع من استغلال بقايا عود الكتان‏..‏ بالإضافة إلي ان زراعة الكتان تعتمد علي تعاقد المصانع مع الفلاح ليزرع لهم الكميات المطلوبة‏.‏ ويوجد في نجع حمادي خط انتاج خشب‏(MDF)‏ من باجاس مصاصة قصب السكر‏,‏ حيث يستهلك مخلفات مصنع السكر‏..‏ وانتاجه عالمي وقياسي‏.‏ أما في مصر والعالم فلا يوجد مصانع لانتاج هذا الخشب من قش الأرز مصانع‏..‏ وفي الصين يوجد انتاج اخشاب من قش القمح والأرز ولكن باستخدام مواد رابطة من مشتقات السيانيد لصق أمير‏,‏ وهو سام وله محاذير بيئية واحتياطات في استخدامه‏.‏
ويضيف ان لوح الخشب بالمقاس المعروف في الأسواق العالمية يتكلف من خلال هذا الابتكار ما لا يتعدي‏40‏ جنيها قش‏+‏ مواد رابطة‏+‏ تكاليف تشغيل ويباع بسعر المصنع جملة بسعر‏75‏ جنيها‏..‏ أي بمتوسط ربح‏90%‏ من التكلفة‏,‏ وهذه هي ارباح اللوح الواحد من الخشب الخام‏..‏ أما اذا تمت تكسيته ميلامين‏,‏ فإن الأرباح ستزيد بواقع‏30%‏ اخري وإذا تم تحويله حيث انك تنتج من خامة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة جنيهات الواحا يتعدي سعر أحدها‏75‏ جنيها‏.‏ كذلك تنعكس الجدوي في توفير العملة الصعبة اللازمة للاستيراد‏.‏ بالإضافة إلي توفير العملة الصعبة أيضا‏,‏ من عملية التصدير للمنتج‏..‏ وكذلك توفير الإنفاق الصحي والبيئي‏.‏
وقال ان مصر تنتج تقريبا‏5‏ ملايين طن قش أرز سنويا‏..‏ وخط الانتاج الذي تم تصميمه ينتج‏240‏ لوح خشب في اليوم أي‏12‏ مترا مكعبا من الخشب بواقع استهلاك‏12‏ طن قش‏/‏ يوم‏..‏ وهو ما يوازي‏3000‏ طن سنويا ويعادل انتاج‏300‏ متر مكعب سنويا‏,‏ بصافي أرباح‏750‏ جنيها للمتر‏,‏ أي تقريبا‏2.3‏ مليون جنيه لخط الإنتاج الواحد والذي يحتاج إلي تشغيل‏70‏ عاملا فقط لذا فإن‏5‏ ملايين طن تعني اقامة‏1660‏ مصنعا‏,‏ وتشغيل مائة وخمسين الف عامل‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي ايرادات تبلغ نحو‏8‏ مليارات جنيه‏.‏ بهذه النتيجة يمكن ان تتبوأ مصر مكانة خاصة في تدوير المخلفات واقامة الاستثمارات المماثلة في الدول العربية المنتجة للقمح ومثيلاتها وتشغيل العمالة المصرية‏.‏


رابط المقال بجريدة الأهرام 

http://www.ahram.org.eg/318/2010/10/13/3/43326/219.aspx




​*قش الأرز ممكن يطلّع سحابة سودا وممكن يطلّع خشب.. والبركة فى الدكتور القصاص *

​ 




د.أحمد القصاص 


◄◄ أرباحه السنوية أكثر من مليون جنيه ونسبة الربح تصل إلى 220%.. ويتساءل: هل من مشارك؟!

فوائد كثيرة يعددها القصاص من خلال تنفيذ مشروعه، وهى خفض معدلات التلوث الناتج من حرق المخلفات الزراعية، ورفع مستوى الصحة العامة نتيجة لانخفاض مستوى التلوث, وخفض مستويات استخدام الأدوية لمعالجة آثار التلوث, وتقليل عدوى القطن فى الزراعات القادمة وتقليل الإنفاق على الوقاية الزراعية, وزيادة العائد المادى, وخفض الاستيراد, وزيادة الصادرات, وتشغيل العمالة الكثيفة, ورفع مستوى خبرات تدوير المخلفات, وتطوير صناعة ماكينات، وتدوير المخلفات.

الدكتور أحمد القصاص، مدرس بكلية الهندسة جامعة طنطا، وحاصل على الدكتوراه فى المعايير المتعددة لاتخاذ القرار والتقييم البيئى فى إدارة المخلفات المنزلية، وهو التخصص الوحيد فى مصر والوطن العربى فى استخدام الهندسة الصناعية فى الإدارة البيئية كحل جذرى للمشاكل البيئية، ونجح أخيرا فى ترويض عود قش الأرز، وبالتالى إمكانية القضاء على السحابة السوداء.

وعن مشروعه يقول القصاص: «السحابة هى تركيز لدخان حرق قش الأرز الناتج من الأسلوب القديم الذى يقوم به الفلاح فى دراس الأرز فينتج قشا غير قابل للتجميع، هذا غير الصعوبة الشديدة فى ترويض عود قش الأرز، حيث إن البناء الهندسى والكيميائى الإلهى لعود القش يأخذ الشكل الأسطوانى المجوف، وهذا السُّمك الأسطوانى عبارة عن خلايا نحلية متلاصقة على طول الجسم الأسطوانى مكسوة بطبقات من الشمع والسيليكا التى تجعله لا يمتص المياه من سطحه الخارجى، ولا يقبل التحلل أو الاندماج مع مواد أخرى، لذا فشلت معظم الأبحاث السابقة فى التعامل مع القش وأى تعامل معه يكون مكلفا جدا».

ويضيف القصاص أنه بعد فشل محاولات التخلص من قش الأرز باستخدامه كسماد عضوى، أو كعلف للحيوان، كان لابد من التوصل لحل لترويضه والتخلص منه واستخدامه فى مجالات مفيدة، وبإجراء التجارب على عود القش أمكن ابتكار وسيلة ميكانيكية قادرة على السيطرة على قش الأرز ومعالجته دون إحداث أى تلوث بيئى واستخلاص أليافه مباشرة لتكون قادرة على التشكيل والارتباط بمواد رابطة مائية رخيصة التكاليف، قابلة للتشكيل إلى ألواح خشبية خفيفة، ومتوسطة وعالية الكثافة والمشهورة باسم (MDF) (Medium Density Fiberboard)، وهو نوع الأخشاب التى تستورد مصر منه سنويا بما يعادل 400 مليون دولار تقريبا، وكذلك معظم البلدان العربية والأفريقية، لذلك هو يعتبر الأول من نوعه على مستوى العالم، وهو بسيط وتكلفة إنتاجه زهيدة، ولذا تكمن براءة الاختراع فى القدرة على معالجة القش لإنتاج ألواح مكونة من القش بنسبة مائة فى المائة بتكاليف زهيدة وتحقق ربحا عاليا جدا.

ويضيف أنه قام بتصميم أصغر خط إنتاج أخشاب على مستوى العالم والذى لا تتجاوز مساحته 250 مترا مربعا، وذلك بتكلفة لا تتعدى مليون جنيه، ليحقق أرباحا سنوية أكثر من مليون جنيه، حيث إن خط الإنتاج العالمى يتكلف حوالى 40 مليون جنيه بمساحة خط إنتاج عشرة آلاف متر مربع، بالإضافة لمساحة التخزين للخامات، مما يصعب على أى مستثمر صغير عمله, وحاليا يجرى تسجيل براءة اختراعه.

يؤكد القصاص أن إنتاج لوح الخشب من القش سوف يوفر الدعم الصحى والبيئى الذى تتكلفه الدولة، والتخلص من عبء أكوام القش، وأن المفاجأة أن لوح الخشب القياسى بالمقاس المعروف فى الأسواق العالمية يتكلف من خلال هذا الابتكار ما لا يتعدى 40 جنيها (قش +مواد رابطة + تكاليف تشغيل) ويباع بسعر مصنع جملة 75 جنيها، أى متوسط ربح تقريبى 90% من التكلفة، وهذه هى أرباح اللوح خشبا خاما، أما إذا تم تكسيته ميلامين فتزيد الأرباح بواقع 30% أخرى، وإذا تم تحويله باركيه تتزايد الأرباح إلى 100% أخرى.

والمشكلة التى تواجه تنفيذ هذا المشروع هى عدم وجود دعم مادى أو تسهيل الحصول على التصريحات، وموافقة وزارة الزراعة، والتعليم العالى، ومجالس المدن والقرى، والمجالس المحلية، والكهرباء، وغيرها.


رابط المقال بجريدة اليوم السابع 
 http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=226073&​


----------



## engineer sameer (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله تعالى، زاده الله علما وحكمة وتقوى.


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله وبالتوفيق دائماً.


----------



## ging (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت التواصل لعمل المشروع


----------



## عادل 1980 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الدكتور احمد كان معيد وانا فى الكلية 1997 - 2002، كان معيد الهندسة الوصفية فى إعدادى والهندسة الإنتاجية لباقى السنوات....ربنا يزيده ويوفقه


----------



## المصري 00 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم أفض عليه من بركاتك و أنفعنا بعلمه


----------



## eng. Yaser (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
اللم انفع بعلمه و اجره


----------



## aboraza (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله علما يا دكتور
وتحيا مصر حره بعلمائها ان شاء الله​


----------

